
The Rise of Dart Lang (fastest growing language in 2017 according to TOIBE) - bitoneill
https://codeburst.io/the-rise-of-dart-lang-587021434b5b
======
AnimalMuppet
Fastest growing? Well, maybe. Depends on how you define it.

TIOBE says that C grew by +1.69% in 2017. Dart has a total of 1.426% (not
growth, total). Dart may have grown more as a fraction of its earlier total,
but C grew more total. So which is growing "faster"?

------
bitoneill
Chart: [https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/dart/](https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-
index/dart/)

